# Main > General Discussion >  Loudwater Questions

## Greggory

I know this map has been done to death, but I wanted to start with something simple since I'm trying to learn how to use Lightwave. I'd appreciate a little input before I move forward. I imported a copy of the Loudwater city map from the image in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide into Illustrator. I scaled the image so that each grid equals 1 inch and divided that by 10 subgrids so that I've have a line representing each foot of distance since the grid was set up to 1 grid = 10 feet. I noticed that according to the drawn scale the opening of the west gate only measures 11 feet wide. However, the text makes it sound like it should be 20 feet wide like the east gate. 




> Two iron gates, East Gate and West Gate, comprise the town’s primary entrances. These gates stand open during the day, leaving a 20-by-20-foot path that leads through the wall and into the town.


Any suggestions on how wide I should make the opening of the west gate?

I was also unable to find any information on the height of the walls surrounding the city. Any suggestions?

Also, the text says:




> Two towers, which are part of the wall, rise 40 feet above a gate.


Should this be understood that the towers are 40 feet high or that they actually rise 40 higher than the gate.

I've only done a rough trace on the structures, but the dimensions already have me wondering how 2000 people fit into such a small area. It is generally accepted that a good part of that population actually live in the area outside of the main city?

I have several more questions, but if I can get some help with these I'll at least get a good start on detaling the walls, gates, and towers.

Thanks,
Greggory

----------


## Jaxilon

Sorry but no idea. The English is just not clear enough.

----------

